# Nasa Battery BM1 Monitor or BM2



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

What's the difference please. Thinking of getting one or the other but can't see an obvious difference. Any comments on the compact version, does it do the same job?

John

edit - Is either of the above compatible with a CBE CSB-2 battery management system.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Bump - any advice.

John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They are the same just 1 has a 100 amp shunt and 2 has a 200 amp shunt.
Yes they will have no effect on a CSB2


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-135115-0.html


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I got the BM1 model- excellent piece of kit


----------

